# Spurt and Sputter



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

wtf?

Driving home from work and everything's running great. Stop at store.

Come out and start the car up and the tach and idle is going crazy. Sounds and feels like the engine is missing or timing off and bucking all over the place.

Shut it down and let it sit for 20 seconds before starting again.

Running smooth the rest of the way home.

Any ideas?


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Any mods? Stock? :confused


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

K&N Intake and 160 deg t-stat under the hood.

Hothckis front and rear sway bars and a GMM Ripshifter otherwise.

Has not done it since. Just VERY weird


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

Could have just been a computer glitch... I was driving the other night and a ABS Fault popped up. It then alternated flashing ABS Fault and T/C Disabled until I pulled off and shut it down. Upon restart, everything was normal again.

Then there's the one that pops up about once a month that within about 5 minutes of starting to drive my car where the temp gauge spikes, the warning goes off, and then the temp gauge goes back to normal. Pretty much freaked me out the first time it happened, the only thing that saved my piece of mind was that it was about 5 degrees outside, and I had let it warm up for the obligatory 10 minutes, so I was sure that it wasn't a sudden catastrophic coolant leak.


----------



## darinhead (Nov 29, 2006)

I have had this happen on other cars before and found it was the mass airflow sensor. Often times a little whack or just tightening the connections will help.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

About 20 years ago, when I had my GTI, it ran like that all of a sudden. Turned out to be a clogged fuel injector.


----------

